# Clonazione sistema Pc Intel-Nvidia >>  Pc Amd-Ati

## saverik

Ciao,

ho finito di compilare la mia gentoo per PC intel e nvidia  e cosi com'è l'ho copiata con cp -a * su nuovo disco in pc con Amd e Ati.

Premetto che avevo i due dischi in mano, quindi non montati.

Ho modificato fstab e make.conf per adattare il tutto al nuovo ambiente ma al momento di 

```
root # emerge --ask --changed-use --deep @world
```

per ricompilare con le nuove USE ottengo questo risultato:

```
 (chroot) SaverikPc / # emerge  --changed-use --deep @world 

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52  VIDEO_CARDS="radeon*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/elfutils-0.158  USE="-static-libs*" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-wireless/bluez-5.18  USE="cups obex readline systemd udev -debug (-selinux) {-test}" 

[ebuild   R    ] xfce-extra/xfce4-sensors-plugin-1.2.5  VIDEO_CARDS="-nvidia*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/poppler-0.24.5  USE="-qt4*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3  USE="-sqlite*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/llvm-3.3-r3  PYTHON_TARGETS="(-pypy)" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-10.0.4  USE="gbm*" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon*" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/glamor-0.6.0  USE="xv -gles -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.3.0  USE="glamor udev" 

[ebuild  r  U  ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.2.6-r200 [2.2.5-r200]

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libproxy-0.4.11-r1  USE="networkmanager webkit -gnome -kde -mono -perl -python -spidermonkey {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-python2_6)" 

[ebuild     U  ] xfce-extra/tumbler-0.1.30 [0.1.29] USE="ffmpeg*" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-gfx/gimp-2.8.10-r1 [2.8.6] PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7%* (-python2_6)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* (-python2_6)" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/glib-networking-2.38.2  USE="libproxy*" 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for sys-devel/llvm-3.3-r3

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * Checking for at least 550 MiB disk space at "/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.3-r3/temp" ...                                      [ ok ]

>>> Running pre-merge checks for x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.3.0

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.12.13-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.12.13-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Running pre-merge checks for net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.2.6-r200

>>> Emerging (1 of 15) x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52

 * libdrm-2.4.52.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                     [ ok ]

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 775: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 778: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 781: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: line 5: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Unpacking source...

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Source unpacked in /tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52/work

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 775: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 778: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 781: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: line 5: /dev/null: Permission denied

 * ERROR: x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   The source directory '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52/work/libdrm-2.4.52' doesn't exist

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 714:  Called __ebuild_main 'prepare'

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 955:  Called __dyn_prepare

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 369:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "The source directory '${S}' doesn't exist"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52/work/libdrm-2.4.52'

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52, Log file:

>>>  '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52:

 * ERROR: x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   The source directory '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52/work/libdrm-2.4.52' doesn't exist

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 714:  Called __ebuild_main 'prepare'

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 955:  Called __dyn_prepare

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 369:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "The source directory '${S}' doesn't exist"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52/work/libdrm-2.4.52'
```

come esco da questo problema?

----------

## kikko

 *Quote:*   

> openpty failed: 'out of pty devices' 

 

questa non l'avevo mai vista...  :Very Happy: 

Sei in chroot? Almeno, dal tuo PS1 sembra proprio un chroot "da manuale"  :Wink: 

Domanda, nel caso sia effettivamente così: hai rimontato il FS /dev con 

```
mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
```

(o dove hai il nuovo ambiente, insomma)? 

Sembra molto strano che da root tu non possa accedere a /dev/null o non si riescano ad allocare PTY

Fammi sapere se ti è servito a qualcosa...

Ciao

----------

## saverik

Si e' tutto montato come da manuale.Seguito l'handbook step by step.

Lavoro da sabayon la rete funziona e il disco e' sdb2 opportunamente montato in /mnt/gentoo.

Non mi fa emergere nessun pacchetto.

Devo riscaricare il portage?

----------

## saverik

Qui tutto il procedimento:

```
magister@MagisterPc ~ $ su

Password: 

MagisterPc magister # mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/gentoo

mount: /dev/sdb2 is already mounted or /mnt/gentoo busy

       /dev/sdb2 is already mounted on /mnt/gentoo

MagisterPc magister # mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount: none is already mounted or /mnt/gentoo/proc busy

       none is already mounted on /run

       none is already mounted on /var/lock

       none is already mounted on /var/run

       none is already mounted on /mnt/gentoo/proc

MagisterPc magister # mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount: proc is already mounted or /mnt/gentoo/proc busy

       proc is already mounted on /proc

MagisterPc magister # # mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

MagisterPc magister # # mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys

MagisterPc magister # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

MagisterPc / # ping -c 3 www.google.it

PING www.google.it (173.194.40.31) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from mil02s06-in-f31.1e100.net (173.194.40.31): icmp_seq=1 ttl=51 time=107 ms

64 bytes from mil02s06-in-f31.1e100.net (173.194.40.31): icmp_seq=2 ttl=51 time=113 ms

64 bytes from mil02s06-in-f31.1e100.net (173.194.40.31): icmp_seq=3 ttl=51 time=111 ms

--- www.google.it ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2003ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 107.565/111.056/113.812/2.602 ms

MagisterPc / # source /etc/profile

MagisterPc / # export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

(chroot) MagisterPc / # ping -c 3 www.google.it

PING www.google.it (173.194.40.24) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from mil02s06-in-f24.1e100.net (173.194.40.24): icmp_seq=1 ttl=51 time=107 ms

64 bytes from mil02s06-in-f24.1e100.net (173.194.40.24): icmp_seq=2 ttl=51 time=98.0 ms

64 bytes from mil02s06-in-f24.1e100.net (173.194.40.24): icmp_seq=3 ttl=51 time=96.9 ms

--- www.google.it ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2002ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 96.909/100.855/107.638/4.831 ms

(chroot) MagisterPc / # 

```

poi provo emerge --sync e funziona benissimo.

Qui il fstab:

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sdb2      /         btrfs       defaults,relatime            0 1

#/dev/sda2               /home              ext4          defaults,relatime                0 2       

tmpfs         /tmp         tmpfs    noatime,nodiratime,size=7G      0 0

tmpfs                   /dev/shm           tmpfs         defaults                         0 0

shm                     /dev/shm           tmpfs         defaults                         0 0
```

Per la mia modesta esperienza mi sembra tutto ok.

Suggerimenti?

----------

## kikko

ma dall'ambiente in chroot riesci a vedere qualcosa sotto /dev ?

----------

## sabayonino

ciao

vedo che manca l'inizializzazione delle variabili dopo il "chroot"

```
# env-update && source /etc/profile
```

inoltre ,  CFLAGS come era impostato nella macchina Intel ?

se le istruzioni sono state compilate specificatamente per quella macchina (e non generiche come x86-64) , nella macchina AMD potresti avere problemi di riconoscimento delle istruzioni

un bel # emerge --info sia per la macchina Intel che la sua copia in AMD (ovviamente se sono state cambiate) non farebbe mai male

ciao

[edit] se hai specificato in AMD una CFLAGS particolare , potresti cominciare con una bella ricompilata della toolchian con il bootstrap

```
# bash /usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh
```

----------

## saverik

avevo gia dato 

```

vedo che manca l'inizializzazione delle variabili dopo il "chroot" 

Codice:

# env-update && source /etc/profile

```

il mio make.conf

```
#ese settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="X -kde -qt4 -gnome systemd -minimal acpi alsa bluetooth branding bzip2 bindist cups dbus ffmpeg gzip gtk gtk2 gtk3 java introspection ios lm_sensors multilib jpeg lock mmx ncurses networkmanager nls nvidia opengl pdf ssl session startup-notification thunar udev usb sse sse2 ss3 webkit wifi"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

XDG_CACHE_HOME="/tmp/.cache"

MAKEOPT="-j3"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="it"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse keyboard"

ACCEPT_LICENCE="*"

USE_PYTHON="2.7"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash"

#FEATURES="ccache"

#CCACHE_SIZE="4G"

#CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache/"[code][/code]

```

Macchina Intel :

```
magister@hpdm3 ~ $ su

Password: 

hpdm3 magister # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.12.13-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.13-gentoo-x86_64-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_U7300_@_1.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8131664 total,   6586632 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 17 May 2014 11:45:01 +0000

ld ld di GNU (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.2.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 gtk3 gzip iconv introspection ios ipv6 java jpeg lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors lock mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support readline sdl session spell ss3 sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd thunar tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis webkit wifi wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USE_PYTHON="2.7"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

hpdm3 magister #

----------

## sabayonino

hai utilizzato "native" per la Intel , poi hai copiato il tutto in AMD

AMD sta eseguendo codice che non supporta , alcune istruzioni potrebbero dare problemi nell'esecuzione.

prova con bootstrap

se da problemi , nella macchina Intel crea i binari con lo bootstrap per x86-64 (generica) , installali in AMD e poi se vuoi "ottimizzali" con "native"

----------

## saverik

ecco tutta la procedura  seguita:

```
magister@MagisterPc ~ $ su

Password: 

su: Autenticazione fallita

magister@MagisterPc ~ $ su

Password: 

MagisterPc magister # mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/gentoo

MagisterPc magister # cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/

MagisterPc magister # mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

MagisterPc magister # mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount: proc is already mounted or /mnt/gentoo/proc busy

       proc is already mounted on /proc

MagisterPc magister # # mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys

MagisterPc magister # # mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

MagisterPc magister # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

MagisterPc / # ping -c 3 www.google.it

PING www.google.it (173.194.116.24) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from mil01s19-in-f24.1e100.net (173.194.116.24): icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=399 ms

64 bytes from mil01s19-in-f24.1e100.net (173.194.116.24): icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=308 ms

64 bytes from 173.194.116.24: icmp_seq=3 ttl=52 time=528 ms

--- www.google.it ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 1999ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 308.488/412.170/528.270/90.157 ms

MagisterPc / # source /etc/profile

MagisterPc / # env-update && source /etc/profile

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

MagisterPc / # export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

(chroot) MagisterPc / # emerge  evince

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-text/evince-3.10.3

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * evince-3.10.3.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...             [ ok ]

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 775: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 778: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 781: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: line 5: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Unpacking source...

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Source unpacked in /tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 775: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 778: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 781: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: line 5: /dev/null: Permission denied

 * ERROR: app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   The source directory '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work/evince-3.10.3' doesn't exist

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 714:  Called __ebuild_main 'prepare'

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 955:  Called __dyn_prepare

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 369:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "The source directory '${S}' doesn't exist"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work/evince-3.10.3'

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Failed to emerge app-text/evince-3.10.3, Log file:

>>>  '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-text/evince-3.10.3:

 * ERROR: app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   The source directory '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work/evince-3.10.3' doesn't exist

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 714:  Called __ebuild_main 'prepare'

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 955:  Called __dyn_prepare

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 369:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "The source directory '${S}' doesn't exist"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work/evince-3.10.3'

(chroot) MagisterPc / # nano -w /etc/poetage/make.conf

(chroot) MagisterPc / # nano -w /etc/portage/make.conf

(chroot) MagisterPc / # gcc -march=native -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | grep cc1

 /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/cc1 -E -quiet -v - -march=amdfam10 -mcx16 -msahf -mno-movbe -mno-aes -mno-pclmul -mpopcnt -mabm -mno-lwp -mno-fma -mno-fma4 -mno-xop -mno-bmi -mno-bmi2 -mno-tbm -mno-avx -mno-avx2 -mno-sse4.2 -mno-sse4.1 -mlzcnt -mno-rdrnd -mno-f16c -mno-fsgsbase --param l1-cache-size=64 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=512 -mtune=amdfam10

(chroot) MagisterPc / # emerge  evince

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-text/evince-3.10.3

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * evince-3.10.3.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...             [ ok ]

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 775: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 778: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 781: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: line 5: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Unpacking source...

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Source unpacked in /tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 775: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 778: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 781: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: line 5: /dev/null: Permission denied

 * ERROR: app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   The source directory '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work/evince-3.10.3' doesn't exist

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 714:  Called __ebuild_main 'prepare'

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 955:  Called __dyn_prepare

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 369:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "The source directory '${S}' doesn't exist"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work/evince-3.10.3'

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Failed to emerge app-text/evince-3.10.3, Log file:

>>>  '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-text/evince-3.10.3:

 * ERROR: app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   The source directory '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work/evince-3.10.3' doesn't exist

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 714:  Called __ebuild_main 'prepare'

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 955:  Called __dyn_prepare

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 369:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "The source directory '${S}' doesn't exist"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work/evince-3.10.3'

(chroot) MagisterPc / # bash /usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh

Gentoo Linux; http://www.gentoo.org/

Copyright 1999-2014 Gentoo Foundation; Distributed under the GPLv2

Starting Bootstrap of base system ...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [[ (0/3) Locating packages ]]

 * You appear to have custom USE flags set in /etc/portage/package.use.

 * Be aware that these settings may be ignored while running this script

 * (due to limitations in the bootstrap process).  If you have some USE

 * flags you wish to apply to say gcc or glibc, you should hit CTRL+C

 * now, export them in your environment (see below), and then restart.

 *  # export USE='some flags i want'

 * Using baselayout : >=sys-apps/baselayout-2

 * Using portage    : portage

 * Using os-headers : >=sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.9

 * Using binutils   : sys-devel/binutils

 * Using gcc        : sys-devel/gcc

 * Using gettext    : gettext

 * Using libc       : virtual/libc

 * Using texinfo    : sys-apps/texinfo

 * Using zlib       : zlib

 * Using ncurses    : ncurses

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [[ (1/3) Configuring environment ]]

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [[ (2/3) Updating portage ]]

!!! CONFIG_PROTECT is empty

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * portage-2.2.8.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...            [ ok ]

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 775: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 778: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: line 5: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Unpacking source...

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Source unpacked in /tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/work

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 775: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 778: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: line 5: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Preparing source in /tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/work ...

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Source prepared.

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 775: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 778: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: line 5: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Configuring source in /tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/work ...

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Source configured.

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 775: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 778: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: line 5: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Compiling source in /tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/work ...

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Source compiled.

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 775: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.pil6es/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 778: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: line 5: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Install portage-2.2.8-r1 into /tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/image/ category sys-apps

make DESTDIR=/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/image/ sysconfdir=/etc prefix=/usr install 

make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.

emake failed

 * ERROR: sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2261:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       call_with_python_impl emake DESTDIR="${D}" sysconfdir="${EPREFIX}/etc" prefix="${EPREFIX}/usr" install || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/work'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/work/portage-2.2.8'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1:

 * ERROR: sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2261:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       call_with_python_impl emake DESTDIR="${D}" sysconfdir="${EPREFIX}/etc" prefix="${EPREFIX}/usr" install || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/work'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/work/portage-2.2.8'

(chroot) MagisterPc / # nano -w /etc/portage/make.conf

(chroot) MagisterPc / # env-update && source /etc/profile

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

MagisterPc / # bash /usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh

Gentoo Linux; http://www.gentoo.org/

Copyright 1999-2014 Gentoo Foundation; Distributed under the GPLv2

Starting Bootstrap of base system ...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [[ (0/3) Locating packages ]]

 * You appear to have custom USE flags set in /etc/portage/package.use.

 * Be aware that these settings may be ignored while running this script

 * (due to limitations in the bootstrap process).  If you have some USE

 * flags you wish to apply to say gcc or glibc, you should hit CTRL+C

 * now, export them in your environment (see below), and then restart.

 *  # export USE='some flags i want'

 * Using baselayout : >=sys-apps/baselayout-2

 * Using portage    : portage

 * Using os-headers : >=sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.9

 * Using binutils   : sys-devel/binutils

 * Using gcc        : sys-devel/gcc

 * Using gettext    : gettext

 * Using libc       : virtual/libc

 * Using texinfo    : sys-apps/texinfo

 * Using zlib       : zlib

 * Using ncurses    : ncurses

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [[ (1/3) Configuring environment ]]

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [[ (2/3) Updating portage ]]

!!! CONFIG_PROTECT is empty

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * portage-2.2.8.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...            [ ok ]

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 775: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 778: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: line 5: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Unpacking source...

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Source unpacked in /tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/work

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 775: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 778: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: line 5: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Preparing source in /tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/work ...

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Source prepared.

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 775: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 778: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: line 5: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Configuring source in /tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/work ...

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Source configured.

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 775: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 778: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: line 5: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Compiling source in /tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/work ...

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Source compiled.

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 775: /dev/null: Permission denied

/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.s1m1xa/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 778: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: line 5: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Install portage-2.2.8-r1 into /tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/image/ category sys-apps

make DESTDIR=/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/image/ sysconfdir=/etc prefix=/usr install 

make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.

emake failed

 * ERROR: sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2261:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       call_with_python_impl emake DESTDIR="${D}" sysconfdir="${EPREFIX}/etc" prefix="${EPREFIX}/usr" install || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/work'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/work/portage-2.2.8'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1:

 * ERROR: sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2261:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       call_with_python_impl emake DESTDIR="${D}" sysconfdir="${EPREFIX}/etc" prefix="${EPREFIX}/usr" install || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/work'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1/work/portage-2.2.8'

MagisterPc / # 

```

provo a cambiare -march=native con -mtune=amd10 e poi -march=x86_64.

----------

## sabayonino

 *Quote:*   

> edit di nota : stai utilizzando sabayon ? hai installato gcc? 
> 
> # equo i sys-devel/gcc
> 
> I problemi di permessi di /dev/null , potresti al momento impostarli a 777 
> ...

 

uhm. ho scritto un pò di fretta 

in AMD il codice installato è stato compilato con instruzioni native del processore intel. 

 dovresti creare i pacchetti binari della toolchain nell'intel gernerici (x86-64) , copiare i binari creati da Intel ad AMD (di default in /usr/portage/packages)

e da AMD installare i binari (generici x86-64) creati  

controlla cosa installa lo script di bootstrap

```
# bash /usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.shn-i
```

dovrebbe restituirti i pacchetti che dovrebbe compilare

ad esempio (questo è il mio caso)

```
# bash /usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh -i

Gentoo Linux; http://www.gentoo.org/

Copyright 1999-2014 Gentoo Foundation; Distributed under the GPLv2

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [[ (0/3) Locating packages ]]

 * You appear to have custom USE flags set in /etc/portage/package.use.

 * Be aware that these settings may be ignored while running this script

 * (due to limitations in the bootstrap process).  If you have some USE

 * flags you wish to apply to say gcc or glibc, you should hit CTRL+C

 * now, export them in your environment (see below), and then restart.

 *  # export USE='some flags i want'

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "<string>", line 2, in <module>

ImportError: No module named 'portage'

 * Using baselayout : >=sys-apps/baselayout-2.2

 * Using portage    : portage

 * Using os-headers : >=sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.13

 * Using binutils   : binutils

 * Using gcc        : gcc

 * Using gettext    : gettext

 * Using libc       : virtual/libc

 * Using texinfo    : sys-apps/texinfo

 * Using zlib       : zlib

 * Using ncurses    : ncurses

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [[ (1/3) Configuring environment ]]

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [[ (2/3) Updating portage ]]

!!! CONFIG_PROTECT is empty

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.13.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.13.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E8500_@_3.16GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8183196 total,    538388 free

KiB Swap:    2000088 total,   2000088 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 21 May 2014 10:15:01 +0000

ld ld di GNU (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT=""

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/skel /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch parallel-install preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ http://archive.mmu.edu.my/gentoo rsync://gentoo.bloodhost.ru/gentoo-distfiles ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.neolabs.kz/gentoo http://ftp.gentoo.bg/ http://ftp.cc.uoc.gr/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.cc.uoc.gr/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 bootstrap build cxx internal-glib multilib nls nptl unicode" ABI_X86="64" ELIBC="glibc" KERNEL="linux" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" USERLAND="GNU"

USE_PYTHON="2.7"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1 was built with the following:

USE="(ipc) -build -doc -epydoc (-pypy2_0) -python2 -python3 (-selinux) -xattr" ABI_X86="64" LINGUAS="-ru" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-pypy2_0) -python2_6 -python3_2 -python3_3 -python3_4"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [[ (3/3) Emerging packages ]]

!!! CONFIG_PROTECT is empty

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.13.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.13.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E8500_@_3.16GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8183196 total,    538172 free

KiB Swap:    2000088 total,   2000088 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 21 May 2014 10:15:01 +0000

ld ld di GNU (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT=""

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/skel /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch parallel-install preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ http://archive.mmu.edu.my/gentoo rsync://gentoo.bloodhost.ru/gentoo-distfiles ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.neolabs.kz/gentoo http://ftp.gentoo.bg/ http://ftp.cc.uoc.gr/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.cc.uoc.gr/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 bootstrap cxx internal-glib multilib nls nptl unicode" ABI_X86="64" ELIBC="glibc" KERNEL="linux" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" USERLAND="GNU"

USE_PYTHON="2.7"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.13 was built with the following:

USE="" ABI_X86="64"

sys-apps/texinfo-4.13-r2 was built with the following:

USE="nls -static" ABI_X86="64"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

sys-devel/gettext-0.18.3.2 was built with the following:

USE="acl cxx ncurses nls openmp -cvs -doc -emacs -git -java -static-libs" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

sys-devel/binutils-2.23.2 was built with the following:

USE="cxx nls zlib -multislot -multitarget -static-libs -test -vanilla" ABI_X86="64"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1 was built with the following:

USE="cxx fortran (multilib) nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -awt -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -go -graphite (-hardened) (-libssp) -mudflap -multislot -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -regression-test -vanilla" ABI_X86="64"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

virtual/libc-0 was built with the following:

USE="" ABI_X86="64"

CHOST=""

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

sys-apps/baselayout-2.2 was built with the following:

USE="-build" ABI_X86="64"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1 was built with the following:

USE="-minizip -static-libs" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

```

segnati i pacchetti e poi nella macchina Intel crea solo i binari di questi pacchetti con CFLAGS generiche x86-64

```
# CFLAGS="-O2 -march=x86-64 -pipe" emerge   -B <pacchetto_1> <pacchetto_2> ... <pacchetto_n> --keep-going
```

questo crea solo il binario dei pacchetti in /usr/portage/packages con ottimizzazione generica.

copia la stessa cartella in AMD

e procedi nell'installazione dei binari in AMD (gli stessi)  (l'opzione -k va a pescare i pacchetti binari se presenti in /usr/portage/packages) senza toccare il make.conf

```
# emerge -G <pacchetto_1> <pacchetto_2>..<pacchetto_n>
```

se tutto va a buon fine hai la toolchain con ottimizzazione "generica" e dovrebbe permetterti di procedere alla compilazione senza problemi.

se qualche pacco dovesse dare fastidio , stessa procedura per quel pacchetto

poi utilizzando le impostazioni del make.conf puoi provare con :

```
# emerge -uDNa --with-bdeps y @{system,world}
```

sta cosa la provai anni fa ma funzionò ... un pò macchinosa ma se hai una connessione ssh da un pc all'altro non toverai problemi.

poi se ci sono metodi meno ortodossi meglio ancora.,..

----------

## saverik

Ciao sabayonino,

come ambiente uso sabayon che poi ho intenzione di usare in caso di emergenza.

Ti ringrazio per l'aiuto ma sei un po trooppo esperto per me... scaliamo di marcia?  :Wink: 

Allora:

```
(chroot) MagisterPc / # bash /usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh -i

Gentoo Linux; http://www.gentoo.org/

Copyright 1999-2014 Gentoo Foundation; Distributed under the GPLv2

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [[ (0/3) Locating packages ]]

 * You appear to have custom USE flags set in /etc/portage/package.use.

 * Be aware that these settings may be ignored while running this script

 * (due to limitations in the bootstrap process).  If you have some USE

 * flags you wish to apply to say gcc or glibc, you should hit CTRL+C

 * now, export them in your environment (see below), and then restart.

 *  # export USE='some flags i want'

 * Using baselayout : >=sys-apps/baselayout-2

 * Using portage    : portage

 * Using os-headers : >=sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.9

 * Using binutils   : sys-devel/binutils

 * Using gcc        : sys-devel/gcc

 * Using gettext    : gettext

 * Using libc       : virtual/libc

 * Using texinfo    : sys-apps/texinfo

 * Using zlib       : zlib

 * Using ncurses    : ncurses

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [[ (1/3) Configuring environment ]]

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [[ (2/3) Updating portage ]]

!!! CONFIG_PROTECT is empty

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.10.0-sabayon x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.0-sabayon-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X2_560_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8173848 total,   6450012 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 20 May 2014 08:45:01 +0000

ld ld di GNU (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.2.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=x86_64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT=""

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=x86_64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 bindist bootstrap build cxx internal-glib multilib nls nptl unicode" ABI_X86="64" ELIBC="glibc" KERNEL="linux" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" USERLAND="GNU"

USE_PYTHON="2.7"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1 was built with the following:

USE="(ipc) -build -doc -epydoc (-pypy2_0) -python2 -python3 (-selinux) -xattr" ABI_X86="64" LINGUAS="-ru" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-pypy2_0) -python2_6 -python3_2 -python3_3 -python3_4"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [[ (3/3) Emerging packages ]]

!!! CONFIG_PROTECT is empty

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.10.0-sabayon x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.0-sabayon-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X2_560_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8173848 total,   6447340 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 20 May 2014 08:45:01 +0000

ld ld di GNU (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.2.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=x86_64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT=""

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=x86_64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 bindist bootstrap cxx internal-glib multilib nls nptl unicode" ABI_X86="64" ELIBC="glibc" KERNEL="linux" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" USERLAND="GNU"

USE_PYTHON="2.7"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.9 was built with the following:

USE="" ABI_X86="64"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

sys-apps/texinfo-4.13-r2 was built with the following:

USE="nls -static" ABI_X86="64"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

sys-devel/gettext-0.18.3.2 was built with the following:

USE="acl cxx java ncurses nls openmp -cvs -doc -emacs -git -static-libs" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

sys-devel/binutils-2.23.2 was built with the following:

USE="cxx nls zlib -multislot -multitarget -static-libs -test -vanilla" ABI_X86="64"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1 was built with the following:

USE="cxx fortran (multilib) nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -awt -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -go -graphite (-hardened) (-libssp) -mudflap -multislot -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -regression-test -vanilla" ABI_X86="64"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

virtual/libc-0 was built with the following:

USE="" ABI_X86="64"

CHOST=""

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

sys-apps/baselayout-2.2 was built with the following:

USE="-build" ABI_X86="64"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1 was built with the following:

USE="-minizip -static-libs" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(chroot) MagisterPc / # 

```

vediamo se ho capito bene, lancio il seguente comando nella macchina intel senza variare il make.conf?

```
segnati i pacchetti e poi nella macchina Intel crea solo i binari di questi pacchetti con CFLAGS generiche x86-64 Codice:

# CFLAGS="-O2 -march=x86-64 -pipe" emerge   -B <pacchetto_1> <pacchetto_2> ... <pacchetto_n> --keep-going

questo crea solo il binario dei pacchetti in /usr/portage/packages con ottimizzazione generica.

```

oppure diimi se ho capito male...

E poi  quali packages dovrei lavorarli con la macchina intel?

(mi stai spingendo oltre i miei orizzonti  :Laughing:  )

----------

## sabayonino

dunque.

prima di tutto assicurati di aver installato il compilatore su sabayon (sulle ISO ristrette non è installato completamente ma ci sono solo dei link)

```
# equo i gcc
```

effettua il chroot (inoltre se i filesystems sono già stati montati , non serve rimontarli , vedo parecchi "already mounted" , basta solo la procedura chroot)

se non era installato , dopo la sua installazione dal chroot (quindi in AMD) prova a compilare un qualcosa di leggero per vedere se ci sono errori.

se gli errori persistono , dalla macchina INTEL controlla quali pacchetti installa il bootstrap

```
# bash /usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh -i
```

(sono quelli elencati alla fine)

prenditi nota (sono una decina di pacchetti generalmente)

poi sempre nella macchina INTEL crea i pacchetti binari elencati compilandoli con un CFLAG "generico" senza toccare il make.conf

```
   # CFLAGS="-O2 -march=x86-64 -pipe" emerge   -B <pacchetto_1> <pacchetto_2> ... <pacchetto_n> --keep-going
```

I pacchetti binari vengono salvati di default in /usr/portage/packages

Copia il contenuto  di /usr/portage/packages/ della macchina INTEL (o con rsync,cp o quello che vuoi) nella macchina AMD in /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/packages/ (ovviamente /mnt/gentoo deve essere montata)

poi nel chroot di AMD installa i pacchetti  binari dei quali hai preso nota precedentemente

```
# emerge -G <pacchetto_1> <pacchetto_2> ...<pacchetto_n> --keep-going
```

se tutto va a buon fine , avrai la toolchain con pacchetti ottimizzati x86-64 (generica) e dovrebbe permetterti di compilare il resto senza problemi (teoricamente)

se questi vengono installati correttamente , prova a dare un 

```
# emerge -uDNa --with-bdeps y --keep-going @{system,world}
```

 poi vediamo il resto.

altre strade non mi vengono in mento a meno che tu installi da zero in AMD portandoti dietro il "world" file della macchina intel. situato in /var/lib/portage/world

----------

## saverik

ecco qua il log di emerge evince,vedi se aiuta

```
[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    app-text/evince-3.10.3

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: gnome@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        amd64 elibc_glibc introspection kernel_linux postscript tiff userland_GNU

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 775: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 778: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 781: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: line 5: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Unpacking source...

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Source unpacked in /tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 775: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 778: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 781: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: line 5: /dev/null: Permission denied

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   The source directory '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work/evince-3.10.3' doesn't exist

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m            ebuild.sh, line 714:  Called __ebuild_main 'prepare'

 [31;01m*[0m   phase-functions.sh, line 955:  Called __dyn_prepare

 [31;01m*[0m   phase-functions.sh, line 369:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m         die "The source directory '${S}' doesn't exist"

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo'`,

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo'`.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work/evince-3.10.3'

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied
```

----------

## saverik

questo per emerge -uDNa --with-bdeps y --keep-going @{system,world}[/code]

[code]kde-misc/krename/Manifest

kde-misc/krename/krename-4.0.9-r3.ebuild

kde-misc/krename/krename-4.0.9.ebuild

kde-misc/krename/files/krename-4.0.9-desktop-file.patch

mail-mta/opensmtpd/ChangeLog

mail-mta/opensmtpd/Manifest

mail-mta/opensmtpd/opensmtpd-5.4.2.201405202105_p1.ebuild

media-gfx/gphoto2/ChangeLog

media-gfx/gphoto2/Manifest

media-gfx/gphoto2/gphoto2-2.5.4.ebuild

media-gfx/hugin/ChangeLog

media-gfx/hugin/Manifest

media-gfx/hugin/hugin-2014.0.0_rc3.ebuild

media-gfx/sane-backends/ChangeLog

media-gfx/sane-backends/Manifest

media-gfx/sane-backends/sane-backends-1.0.24-r4.ebuild

media-libs/gd/ChangeLog

media-libs/gd/Manifest

media-libs/gd/gd-2.0.35-r4.ebuild

media-libs/libepoxy/ChangeLog

media-libs/libepoxy/Manifest

media-libs/libepoxy/libepoxy-1.2.ebuild

media-libs/libgphoto2/ChangeLog

media-libs/libgphoto2/Manifest

media-libs/libgphoto2/libgphoto2-2.5.4-r1.ebuild

media-libs/libgphoto2/libgphoto2-2.5.4.ebuild

media-libs/libmtp/ChangeLog

media-libs/libmtp/Manifest

media-libs/libmtp/libmtp-1.1.6-r1.ebuild

media-libs/libmtp/libmtp-9999.ebuild

media-libs/mesa/ChangeLog

media-libs/mesa/Manifest

media-libs/mesa/mesa-10.1.4.ebuild

media-libs/x265/ChangeLog

media-libs/x265/Manifest

media-libs/x265/x265-0.8.ebuild

media-libs/x265/x265-1.0.ebuild

media-libs/x265/x265-9999.ebuild

media-plugins/alsa-plugins/ChangeLog

media-plugins/alsa-plugins/Manifest

media-plugins/alsa-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.27-r3.ebuild

media-sound/soundconverter/ChangeLog

media-sound/soundconverter/Manifest

media-sound/soundconverter/soundconverter-2.1.3.ebuild

media-sound/spotify/ChangeLog

media-sound/spotify/Manifest

media-sound/spotify/spotify-0.9.10.17.ebuild

media-sound/wildmidi/ChangeLog

media-sound/wildmidi/Manifest

media-sound/wildmidi/metadata.xml

media-sound/wildmidi/wildmidi-0.3.6.ebuild

media-video/ffmpeg/ChangeLog

media-video/ffmpeg/Manifest

media-video/ffmpeg/ffmpeg-2.2.2.ebuild

media-video/ffmpeg/files/ladspadl.patch

metadata/herds.xml

metadata/timestamp

metadata/timestamp.chk

metadata/timestamp.x

metadata/dtd/timestamp.chk

metadata/glsa/timestamp.chk

metadata/md5-cache/app-admin/monit-5.8.1-r1

metadata/md5-cache/app-admin/rsyslog-7.6.3

metadata/md5-cache/app-backup/amanda-3.3.3

metadata/md5-cache/app-backup/amanda-3.3.3-r1

metadata/md5-cache/app-backup/snapper-0.2.2-r1

metadata/md5-cache/app-backup/snapper-9999

metadata/md5-cache/app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1-r1

metadata/md5-cache/app-emulation/cloud-init-0.7.5-r1

metadata/md5-cache/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20140508-r4

metadata/md5-cache/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20140508-r1

metadata/md5-cache/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.3.12

metadata/md5-cache/app-emulation/wine-1.7.19-r1

metadata/md5-cache/app-emulation/xen-tools-4.2.4-r3

metadata/md5-cache/app-i18n/fcitx-rime-0.3.1

metadata/md5-cache/app-i18n/uim-1.8.6-r1

metadata/md5-cache/app-leechcraft/lc-eleeminator-9999

metadata/md5-cache/app-leechcraft/lc-lmp-9999

metadata/md5-cache/app-portage/overlint-0.5.2

metadata/md5-cache/app-text/calibre-1.37

metadata/md5-cache/app-text/kbibtex-0.5.1

metadata/md5-cache/app-text/podofo-0.9.2

metadata/md5-cache/app-text/stardict-3.0.4

metadata/md5-cache/dev-db/hyperdex-1.3.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-db/redis-2.8.9

metadata/md5-cache/dev-embedded/msp430-gcc-4.6.3_p20120406

metadata/md5-cache/dev-embedded/msp430-gcc-4.7.0_p20120911

metadata/md5-cache/dev-embedded/ponyprog-2.07c-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-haskell/cairo-0.12.5.3

metadata/md5-cache/dev-haskell/gio-0.12.5.3

metadata/md5-cache/dev-haskell/glib-0.12.5.4

metadata/md5-cache/dev-haskell/gtk-0.12.5.7.2

metadata/md5-cache/dev-haskell/gtk2hs-buildtools-0.12.5.2-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-haskell/pango-0.12.5.3

metadata/md5-cache/dev-java/netty-transport-4.0.19

metadata/md5-cache/dev-lang/ekopath-5.0.1_pre20131115

metadata/md5-cache/dev-lang/php-5.4.28

metadata/md5-cache/dev-lang/php-5.5.12

metadata/md5-cache/dev-libs/busybee-0.5.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-libs/chmlib-0.40-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-libs/hyperleveldb-1.1.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-libs/libe-0.7.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-libs/libpcre-8.35

metadata/md5-cache/dev-libs/libusb-compat-0.1.5-r3

metadata/md5-cache/dev-libs/lockdev-1.0.3.1.2-r3

metadata/md5-cache/dev-libs/replicant-0.6.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-libs/wayland-1.5.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-libs/weston-1.5.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/PyQt4-4.10.3-r2

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/PyQt4-4.10.3-r3

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/apsw-3.8.4.3_p1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/boto-2.27.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/cssutils-0.9.10-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/html5lib-0.999

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/mechanize-0.2.5-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r4

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/pyphen-0.9.1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/pyzor-0.7.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/rdflib-4.1.2

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/redis-py-2.9.1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/simplejson-3.5.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/sparql-wrapper-1.6.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/sqlobject-1.6.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/testify-0.2.10

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/testify-0.3.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/testify-0.3.1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/tinycss-0.3

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/tweepy-2.1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/twisted-core-14.0.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/twisted-news-14.0.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/twisted-web-14.0.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/urlgrabber-3.10.1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/waitress-0.8.9

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/weasyprint-0.22

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/webob-1.4

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/akismet-1.0.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/awesome_print-1.2.0-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/best_in_place-2.1.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/coffee-script-source-1.7.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/compass-0.12.6-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/configliere-0.4.18-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/countdownlatch-1.0.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/countdownlatch-1.0.0-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/css_parser-1.3.5-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/date_validator-0.7.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/deep_merge-1.0.1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/deprecated-2.0.1-r2

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/deprecated-2.0.1-r4

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/deprecated-3.0.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/deprecated-3.0.1-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/dust-0.1.7-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/execjs-1.4.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/exifr-1.1.3-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/fast-stemmer-1.0.2-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/fast-stemmer-1.0.2-r2

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/fattr-2.2.1-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/fattr-2.2.2

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/ferret-0.11.8.5-r2

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/fivemat-1.3.1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/flog-4.2.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/gherkin-2.12.0-r2

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/hashie-2.0.5-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/heredoc_unindent-1.1.2-r3

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/htmlentities-4.3.1-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/i18n-0.6.9

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/inifile-2.0.2-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/instantiator-0.0.6

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/introspection-0.0.3

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/kirbybase-2.6.1-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/kissfft-0.0.1-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/litc-1.0.3-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/little-plugger-1.1.3-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/little-plugger-1.1.3-r2

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/loquacious-1.9.1-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/mash-0.1.1-r2

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/memoize-1.3.1-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/merb-core-1.1.3-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/metaid-1.0-r3

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/method_source-0.8.2-r2

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/multipart-post-1.2.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/multipart-post-2.0.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/nagios_analyzer-0.0.5-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/net-http-digest_auth-1.4

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/net-http-digest_auth-1.4-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/net-sftp-2.0.5-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/network_interface-0.0.1-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/notify-0.5.2-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/oauth-0.4.7-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/paint-0.8.7

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/polyglot-0.3.4

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/posix-spawn-0.3.8

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/rack-mount-0.8.3-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/rails-3.2.18

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/robots-0.10.1-r2

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/rqrcode-0.4.2-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/rrdtool-bindings-1.4.8

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/ruby-atk-1.1.8

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/ruby-atk-1.2.6

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/ruby-gdkpixbuf2-1.1.8

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/ruby-gdkpixbuf2-1.2.6

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/ruby-gio2-1.1.8

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/ruby-gio2-1.2.6

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/ruby-glib2-1.1.8

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/ruby-glib2-1.2.6

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/ruby-gnome2-1.1.8

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/ruby-goocanvas-1.1.8

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/ruby-goocanvas-1.2.6

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/ruby-gstreamer-1.1.8

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/ruby-gstreamer-1.2.6

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-1.1.8

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-1.2.6

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/ruby-gtksourceview-1.1.8

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/ruby-gtksourceview-1.2.6

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/ruby-vte-1.1.8

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/ruby-vte-1.2.6

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/rubyzip-0.9.9-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/yard-0.8.7.4

metadata/md5-cache/dev-util/aruba-0.5.4-r1

metadata/md5-cache/dev-util/cucumber-1.3.15

metadata/md5-cache/games-puzzle/hexalate-1.0.3

metadata/md5-cache/games-sports/ski-6.8

metadata/md5-cache/games-strategy/0ad-0.0.16_alpha-r1

metadata/md5-cache/games-strategy/0ad-data-0.0.16_alpha

metadata/md5-cache/gnome-extra/avant-window-navigator-0.4.2

metadata/md5-cache/kde-misc/krename-4.0.9

metadata/md5-cache/kde-misc/krename-4.0.9-r3

metadata/md5-cache/mail-mta/opensmtpd-5.4.2.201405202105_p1

metadata/md5-cache/media-gfx/gphoto2-2.5.4

metadata/md5-cache/media-gfx/hugin-2014.0.0_rc3

metadata/md5-cache/media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.24-r4

metadata/md5-cache/media-libs/gd-2.0.35-r4

metadata/md5-cache/media-libs/libepoxy-1.2

metadata/md5-cache/media-libs/libgphoto2-2.5.4

metadata/md5-cache/media-libs/libgphoto2-2.5.4-r1

metadata/md5-cache/media-libs/libmtp-1.1.6-r1

metadata/md5-cache/media-libs/libmtp-9999

metadata/md5-cache/media-libs/mesa-10.1.4

metadata/md5-cache/media-libs/x265-0.8

metadata/md5-cache/media-libs/x265-1.0

metadata/md5-cache/media-libs/x265-9999

metadata/md5-cache/media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.27-r3

metadata/md5-cache/media-sound/soundconverter-2.1.3

metadata/md5-cache/media-sound/spotify-0.9.10.17

metadata/md5-cache/media-sound/wildmidi-0.3.6

metadata/md5-cache/media-video/ffmpeg-2.2.2

metadata/md5-cache/net-analyzer/argus-clients-3.0.7.28

metadata/md5-cache/net-dns/opendnssec-1.3.17

metadata/md5-cache/net-dns/opendnssec-1.4.4

metadata/md5-cache/net-fs/nfs-utils-1.2.9-r3

metadata/md5-cache/net-im/ysm-2.9.9.1

metadata/md5-cache/net-libs/libgsasl-1.8.0-r1

metadata/md5-cache/net-libs/rabbitmq-c-0.5.0

metadata/md5-cache/net-misc/curl-7.37.0

metadata/md5-cache/net-misc/ipv6calc-0.97.1

metadata/md5-cache/net-misc/livestreamer-1.8.1

metadata/md5-cache/net-misc/netctl-1.7

metadata/md5-cache/net-misc/nx-3.5.0.24

metadata/md5-cache/net-misc/rdesktop-1.8.2

metadata/md5-cache/net-nds/openldap-2.4.38-r2

metadata/md5-cache/sci-chemistry/relax-3.2.0

metadata/md5-cache/sci-libs/adolc-2.5.0

metadata/md5-cache/sci-libs/coinor-cppad-20140519

metadata/md5-cache/sci-libs/dlib-18.7

metadata/md5-cache/sci-libs/ipopt-3.11.8

metadata/md5-cache/sys-cluster/ceph-0.80.1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-cluster/ceph-9999

metadata/md5-cache/sys-cluster/maui-3.2.6_p16

metadata/md5-cache/sys-cluster/maui-3.2.6_p21

metadata/md5-cache/sys-cluster/maui-3.2.6_p21-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-cluster/maui-3.3

metadata/md5-cache/sys-cluster/maui-3.3.1-r2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-cluster/maui-3.3.1-r3

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/distcc-3.1-r9

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/distcc-3.2_rc1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-2.95.3-r10

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.0.4

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.4-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.6-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.7

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.5.1-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.5.2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.5.4

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.0

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.1-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.3

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.0

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.2-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.0

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.1-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.2-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.9.0

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-apple-4.0.1_p5493

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-apple-4.2.1_p5664

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-apple-4.2.1_p5666-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-3.4.6

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.1.2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.2.4

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.3.3

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.3.5

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.4.4

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.4.5

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.4.6

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.5.2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.5.3

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.5.4

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.6.3

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.6.4

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.7.2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.7.3

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.8.1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.8.2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-fs/bedup-0.9.0_p20140413

metadata/md5-cache/sys-fs/bedup-9999

metadata/md5-cache/sys-fs/btrfs-progs-3.14.1-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-kernel/dracut-037-r2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-kernel/git-sources-3.15_rc6

metadata/md5-cache/sys-kernel/vserver-sources-2.3.6.11

metadata/md5-cache/sys-kernel/vserver-sources-2.3.6.8

metadata/md5-cache/sys-libs/db-5.3.21

metadata/md5-cache/sys-libs/db-5.3.28

metadata/md5-cache/sys-libs/db-5.3.28-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-libs/db-5.3.28-r2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-libs/db-6.0.20-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-libs/db-6.0.30

metadata/md5-cache/sys-libs/musl-1.0.2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-libs/musl-1.1.1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-process/numad-0.5-r1

metadata/md5-cache/virtual/gsasl-2

metadata/md5-cache/www-apache/mod_gnutls-0.6

metadata/md5-cache/www-apps/cgit-0.10.1

metadata/md5-cache/www-apps/cgit-9999

metadata/md5-cache/www-client/chromium-35.0.1916.114-r1

metadata/md5-cache/www-client/chromium-36.0.1985.18

metadata/md5-cache/www-client/google-chrome-35.0.1916.114_p1

metadata/md5-cache/www-client/google-chrome-unstable-36.0.1985.18_p1

metadata/md5-cache/www-client/pybugz-0.10.1-r2

metadata/md5-cache/www-client/pybugz-9999

metadata/md5-cache/www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins-35.0.1916.114_p1

metadata/md5-cache/www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins-36.0.1985.18_alpha1

metadata/md5-cache/x11-base/xorg-server-1.15.99.902

metadata/md5-cache/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.79

metadata/md5-cache/x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.8-r1

metadata/md5-cache/x11-misc/devilspie2-0.36

metadata/md5-cache/x11-proto/fontsproto-2.1.3

metadata/news/timestamp.chk

net-analyzer/argus-clients/ChangeLog

net-analyzer/argus-clients/Manifest

net-analyzer/argus-clients/argus-clients-3.0.7.28.ebuild

net-dns/bind/ChangeLog

net-dns/bind/Manifest

net-dns/opendnssec/ChangeLog

net-dns/opendnssec/Manifest

net-dns/opendnssec/opendnssec-1.3.17.ebuild

net-dns/opendnssec/opendnssec-1.4.4.ebuild

net-dns/opendnssec/files/opendnssec-fix-run-dir.patch

net-dns/opendnssec/files/opendnssec.initd

net-fs/nfs-utils/ChangeLog

net-fs/nfs-utils/Manifest

net-fs/nfs-utils/metadata.xml

net-fs/nfs-utils/nfs-utils-1.2.9-r3.ebuild

net-im/ysm/ChangeLog

net-im/ysm/Manifest

net-im/ysm/ysm-2.9.9.1.ebuild

net-libs/libgsasl/ChangeLog

net-libs/libgsasl/Manifest

net-libs/libgsasl/libgsasl-1.8.0-r1.ebuild

net-libs/rabbitmq-c/ChangeLog

net-libs/rabbitmq-c/Manifest

net-libs/rabbitmq-c/rabbitmq-c-0.5.0.ebuild

net-mail/notmuch/ChangeLog

net-mail/notmuch/Manifest

net-misc/curl/ChangeLog

net-misc/curl/Manifest

net-misc/curl/curl-7.37.0.ebuild

net-misc/ipv6calc/ChangeLog

net-misc/ipv6calc/Manifest

net-misc/ipv6calc/ipv6calc-0.97.1.ebuild

net-misc/livestreamer/ChangeLog

net-misc/livestreamer/Manifest

net-misc/livestreamer/livestreamer-1.8.1.ebuild

net-misc/livestreamer/metadata.xml

net-misc/netctl/ChangeLog

net-misc/netctl/Manifest

net-misc/netctl/metadata.xml

net-misc/netctl/netctl-1.7.ebuild

net-misc/nx/ChangeLog

net-misc/nx/Manifest

net-misc/nx/nx-3.5.0.24.ebuild

net-misc/rdesktop/ChangeLog

net-misc/rdesktop/Manifest

net-misc/rdesktop/rdesktop-1.8.2.ebuild

net-nds/openldap/ChangeLog

net-nds/openldap/Manifest

net-nds/openldap/openldap-2.4.38-r2.ebuild

net-wireless/iw/ChangeLog

net-wireless/iw/Manifest

net-wireless/iw/metadata.xml

profiles/ChangeLog

profiles/package.mask

profiles/use.local.desc

profiles/arch/hppa/ChangeLog

profiles/arch/hppa/package.use.mask

profiles/arch/hppa/use.mask

profiles/arch/x86/package.use.mask

sci-chemistry/relax/ChangeLog

sci-chemistry/relax/Manifest

sci-chemistry/relax/relax-3.2.0.ebuild

sci-libs/adolc/ChangeLog

sci-libs/adolc/Manifest

sci-libs/adolc/adolc-2.5.0.ebuild

sci-libs/adolc/files/adolc-2.5.0-no-colpack.patch

sci-libs/adolc/files/adolc-2.5.0-pkgconfig-no-ldflags.patch

sci-libs/coinor-cppad/ChangeLog

sci-libs/coinor-cppad/Manifest

sci-libs/coinor-cppad/coinor-cppad-20140519.ebuild

sci-libs/dlib/ChangeLog

sci-libs/dlib/Manifest

sci-libs/dlib/dlib-18.7.ebuild

sci-libs/ipopt/ChangeLog

sci-libs/ipopt/Manifest

sci-libs/ipopt/ipopt-3.11.8.ebuild

sci-libs/ipopt/metadata.xml

sys-auth/sssd/ChangeLog

sys-auth/sssd/Manifest

sys-cluster/ceph/ChangeLog

sys-cluster/ceph/Manifest

sys-cluster/ceph/ceph-0.80.1.ebuild

sys-cluster/ceph/ceph-9999.ebuild

sys-cluster/ceph/metadata.xml

sys-cluster/ceph/files/ceph.confd-r1

sys-cluster/ceph/files/ceph.initd-r1

sys-cluster/ceph/files/ceph.logrotate

sys-cluster/maui/ChangeLog

sys-cluster/maui/Manifest

sys-cluster/maui/maui-3.2.6_p16.ebuild

sys-cluster/maui/maui-3.2.6_p21-r1.ebuild

sys-cluster/maui/maui-3.2.6_p21.ebuild

sys-cluster/maui/maui-3.3.1-r2.ebuild

sys-cluster/maui/maui-3.3.1-r3.ebuild

sys-cluster/maui/maui-3.3.ebuild

sys-devel/distcc/ChangeLog

sys-devel/distcc/Manifest

sys-devel/distcc/distcc-3.1-r9.ebuild

sys-devel/distcc/distcc-3.2_rc1.ebuild

sys-fs/bedup/ChangeLog

sys-fs/bedup/Manifest

sys-fs/bedup/bedup-0.9.0_p20140413.ebuild

sys-fs/bedup/bedup-9999.ebuild

sys-fs/btrfs-progs/ChangeLog

sys-fs/btrfs-progs/Manifest

sys-fs/btrfs-progs/btrfs-progs-3.14.1-r1.ebuild

sys-fs/btrfs-progs/files/btrfs-progs-3.14.1-arg_strtou64.patch

sys-kernel/aufs-sources/ChangeLog

sys-kernel/aufs-sources/Manifest

sys-kernel/dracut/ChangeLog

sys-kernel/dracut/Manifest

sys-kernel/dracut/dracut-037-r2.ebuild

sys-kernel/dracut/files/037-0006-98systemd-fixup-rootfs-generator-insta.patch

sys-kernel/git-sources/ChangeLog

sys-kernel/git-sources/Manifest

sys-kernel/git-sources/git-sources-3.15_rc6.ebuild

sys-kernel/vserver-sources/ChangeLog

sys-kernel/vserver-sources/Manifest

sys-kernel/vserver-sources/vserver-sources-2.3.6.11.ebuild

sys-kernel/vserver-sources/vserver-sources-2.3.6.8.ebuild

sys-libs/db/ChangeLog

sys-libs/db/Manifest

sys-libs/db/db-5.3.21.ebuild

sys-libs/db/db-5.3.28-r1.ebuild

sys-libs/db/db-5.3.28-r2.ebuild

sys-libs/db/db-5.3.28.ebuild

sys-libs/db/db-6.0.20-r1.ebuild

sys-libs/db/db-6.0.30.ebuild

sys-libs/musl/ChangeLog

sys-libs/musl/Manifest

sys-libs/musl/musl-1.0.2.ebuild

sys-libs/musl/musl-1.1.1.ebuild

sys-process/numad/ChangeLog

sys-process/numad/Manifest

sys-process/numad/numad-0.5-r1.ebuild

virtual/gsasl/ChangeLog

virtual/gsasl/Manifest

virtual/gsasl/gsasl-2.ebuild

www-apache/mod_gnutls/ChangeLog

www-apache/mod_gnutls/Manifest

www-apache/mod_gnutls/metadata.xml

www-apache/mod_gnutls/mod_gnutls-0.6.ebuild

www-apps/cgit/ChangeLog

www-apps/cgit/Manifest

www-apps/cgit/cgit-0.10.1.ebuild

www-apps/cgit/cgit-9999.ebuild

www-client/chromium/ChangeLog

www-client/chromium/Manifest

www-client/chromium/chromium-35.0.1916.114-r1.ebuild

www-client/chromium/chromium-36.0.1985.18.ebuild

www-client/google-chrome-unstable/ChangeLog

www-client/google-chrome-unstable/Manifest

www-client/google-chrome-unstable/google-chrome-unstable-36.0.1985.18_p1.ebuild

www-client/google-chrome/ChangeLog

www-client/google-chrome/Manifest

www-client/google-chrome/google-chrome-35.0.1916.114_p1.ebuild

www-client/pybugz/ChangeLog

www-client/pybugz/Manifest

www-client/pybugz/pybugz-0.10.1-r2.ebuild

www-client/pybugz/pybugz-9999.ebuild

www-client/pybugz/files/pybugz-0.10.1-bugzilla-4.4.1.patch

www-client/pybugz/files/pybugz-9999-bugzilla-4.4.1.patch

www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins/ChangeLog

www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins/Manifest

www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins-35.0.1916.114_p1.ebuild

www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins-36.0.1985.18_alpha1.ebuild

www-servers/apache/ChangeLog

www-servers/apache/Manifest

x11-base/xorg-server/ChangeLog

x11-base/xorg-server/Manifest

x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.15.99.902.ebuild

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/ChangeLog

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/Manifest

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.79.ebuild

x11-libs/libXfont/ChangeLog

x11-libs/libXfont/Manifest

x11-libs/libXfont/libXfont-1.4.8-r1.ebuild

x11-libs/libXfont/files/

x11-libs/libXfont/files/libXfont-1.4.8-fontsproto-2.1.3-configure_ac.patch

x11-libs/libXfont/files/libXfont-1.4.8-fontsproto-2.1.3-constchar.patch

x11-misc/devilspie2/ChangeLog

x11-misc/devilspie2/Manifest

x11-misc/devilspie2/devilspie2-0.36.ebuild

x11-proto/fontsproto/ChangeLog

x11-proto/fontsproto/Manifest

x11-proto/fontsproto/fontsproto-2.1.3.ebuild

Number of files: 178408

Number of files transferred: 1022

Total file size: 323.19M bytes

Total transferred file size: 6.04M bytes

Literal data: 6.04M bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 4.41M

File list generation time: 279.922 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 22.72K

Total bytes received: 6.54M

sent 22.72K bytes  received 6.54M bytes  13.98K bytes/sec

total size is 323.19M  speedup is 49.23

(chroot) MagisterPc / # emerge evince

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-text/evince-3.10.3

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * evince-3.10.3.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size  :Wink:  ...                                                                           [ ok ]

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 775: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 778: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 781: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: line 5: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Unpacking source...

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Source unpacked in /tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 775: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 778: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 781: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: line 5: /dev/null: Permission denied

 * ERROR: app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   The source directory '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work/evince-3.10.3' doesn't exist

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 714:  Called __ebuild_main 'prepare'

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 955:  Called __dyn_prepare

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 369:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   		die "The source directory '${S}' doesn't exist"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work/evince-3.10.3'

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Failed to emerge app-text/evince-3.10.3, Log file:

>>>  '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-text/evince-3.10.3:

 * ERROR: app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   The source directory '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work/evince-3.10.3' doesn't exist

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 714:  Called __ebuild_main 'prepare'

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 955:  Called __dyn_prepare

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 369:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   		die "The source directory '${S}' doesn't exist"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work/evince-3.10.3'

(chroot) MagisterPc / # emerge -uDNa --with-bdeps y --keep-going @{system,world}

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52  VIDEO_CARDS="radeon*" 

[ebuild  r  UD ] media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.12 [0.9.23]

[ebuild  rR    ] x11-libs/pango-1.36.3 

[ebuild  N     ] net-wireless/bluez-5.18  USE="cups obex readline systemd udev -debug (-selinux) {-test}" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/poppler-0.24.5  USE="-qt4*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3  USE="-sqlite*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/llvm-3.3-r3  PYTHON_TARGETS="(-pypy)" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-10.0.4  USE="gbm*" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon*" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/glamor-0.6.0  USE="xv -gles -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.3.0  USE="glamor udev" 

[ebuild   R    ] xfce-extra/xfce4-sensors-plugin-1.2.5  VIDEO_CARDS="-nvidia*" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.2.6-r200 [2.2.5-r200]

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.2.6 [2.2.5]

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libproxy-0.4.11-r1  USE="networkmanager webkit -gnome -kde -mono -perl -python -spidermonkey {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-python2_6)" 

[ebuild     U  ] xfce-extra/tumbler-0.1.30 [0.1.29] USE="ffmpeg*" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-gfx/gimp-2.8.10-r1 [2.8.6] PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7%* (-python2_6)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* (-python2_6)" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/glib-networking-2.38.2  USE="libproxy*" 

WARNING: One or more updates have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

media-libs/harfbuzz:0

  (media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.23::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    media-libs/harfbuzz:=[icu(+)] required by (net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.2.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.23::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    media-libs/harfbuzz:=[icu(+)] required by (net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.2.6-r200::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

  (media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (x11-libs/pango-1.36.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for sys-devel/llvm-3.3-r3

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * Checking for at least 550 MiB disk space at "/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.3-r3/temp" ...                                           [ ok ]

>>> Running pre-merge checks for x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.3.0

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.12.13-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.12.13-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                               [ ok ]

>>> Running pre-merge checks for net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.2.6-r200

>>> Running pre-merge checks for net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.2.6

>>> Emerging (1 of 17) x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52

 * libdrm-2.4.52.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size  :Wink:  ...                                                                          [ ok ]

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 775: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 778: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 781: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: line 5: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Unpacking source...

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Source unpacked in /tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52/work

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 775: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 778: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 781: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: line 5: /dev/null: Permission denied

 * ERROR: x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   The source directory '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52/work/libdrm-2.4.52' doesn't exist

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 714:  Called __ebuild_main 'prepare'

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 955:  Called __dyn_prepare

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 369:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   		die "The source directory '${S}' doesn't exist"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52/work/libdrm-2.4.52'

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52, Log file:

>>>  '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52/temp/build.log'

*** Resuming merge...

Calculating dependencies... done!

 * emerge --keep-going: media-libs/mesa-10.0.4 dropped because it requires

 * >=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.49[video_cards_radeon],

 * >=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.49[video_cards_radeon]

 * emerge --keep-going: x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.3.0 dropped because it

 * requires >=x11-libs/glamor-0.6,

 * >=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46[video_cards_radeon],

 * >=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46[video_cards_radeon]

 * emerge --keep-going: x11-libs/glamor-0.6.0 dropped because it requires

 * media-libs/mesa[egl,gbm]

>>> Emerging (1 of 13) media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.12

 * harfbuzz-0.9.12.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size  :Wink:  ...                                                                        [ ok ]

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 775: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 778: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 781: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: line 5: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Unpacking source...

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Source unpacked in /tmp/portage/media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.12/work

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 775: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 778: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 781: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: line 5: /dev/null: Permission denied

 * ERROR: media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.12::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   The source directory '/tmp/portage/media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.12/work/harfbuzz-0.9.12' doesn't exist

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 714:  Called __ebuild_main 'prepare'

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 955:  Called __dyn_prepare

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 369:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   		die "The source directory '${S}' doesn't exist"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.12::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.12::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.12/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.12/work/harfbuzz-0.9.12'

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Failed to emerge media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.12, Log file:

>>>  '/tmp/portage/media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.12/temp/build.log'

*** Resuming merge...

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 12) x11-libs/pango-1.36.3

 * pango-1.36.3.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size  :Wink:  ...                                                                            [ ok ]

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 775: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 778: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 781: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: line 5: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Unpacking source...

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Source unpacked in /tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.36.3/work

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 775: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 778: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 781: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: line 5: /dev/null: Permission denied

 * ERROR: x11-libs/pango-1.36.3::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   The source directory '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.36.3/work/pango-1.36.3' doesn't exist

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 714:  Called __ebuild_main 'prepare'

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 955:  Called __dyn_prepare

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 369:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   		die "The source directory '${S}' doesn't exist"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-libs/pango-1.36.3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-libs/pango-1.36.3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.36.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.36.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.36.3/work/pango-1.36.3'

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/pango-1.36.3, Log file:

>>>  '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.36.3/temp/build.log'

*** Resuming merge...

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 11) net-wireless/bluez-5.18

 * bluez-5.18.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size  :Wink:  ...                                                                              [ ok ]

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 775: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 778: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 781: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: line 5: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Unpacking source...

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Source unpacked in /tmp/portage/net-wireless/bluez-5.18/work

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 198: /dev/null: Permission denied

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 742: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 775: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 778: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/phase-functions.sh: line 781: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: line 5: /dev/null: Permission denied

 * ERROR: net-wireless/bluez-5.18::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   The source directory '/tmp/portage/net-wireless/bluez-5.18/work/bluez-5.18' doesn't exist

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 714:  Called __ebuild_main 'prepare'

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 955:  Called __dyn_prepare

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 369:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   		die "The source directory '${S}' doesn't exist"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-wireless/bluez-5.18::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-wireless/bluez-5.18::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/net-wireless/bluez-5.18/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/net-wireless/bluez-5.18/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/net-wireless/bluez-5.18/work/bluez-5.18'

sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

>>> Failed to emerge net-wireless/bluez-5.18, Log file:

>>>  '/tmp/portage/net-wireless/bluez-5.18/temp/build.log'

*** Resuming merge...

Calculating dependencies... done!

 * Messages for package x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52:

 * ERROR: x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   The source directory '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52/work/libdrm-2.4.52' doesn't exist

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 714:  Called __ebuild_main 'prepare'

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 955:  Called __dyn_prepare

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 369:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   		die "The source directory '${S}' doesn't exist"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52/work/libdrm-2.4.52'

 * Messages for package media-libs/mesa-10.0.4:

 * emerge --keep-going: media-libs/mesa-10.0.4 dropped because it requires

 * >=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.49[video_cards_radeon],

 * >=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.49[video_cards_radeon]

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.3.0:

 * emerge --keep-going: x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.3.0 dropped because it

 * requires >=x11-libs/glamor-0.6,

 * >=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46[video_cards_radeon],

 * >=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46[video_cards_radeon]

 * Messages for package x11-libs/glamor-0.6.0:

 * emerge --keep-going: x11-libs/glamor-0.6.0 dropped because it requires

 * media-libs/mesa[egl,gbm]

 * Messages for package media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.12:

 * ERROR: media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.12::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   The source directory '/tmp/portage/media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.12/work/harfbuzz-0.9.12' doesn't exist

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 714:  Called __ebuild_main 'prepare'

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 955:  Called __dyn_prepare

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 369:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   		die "The source directory '${S}' doesn't exist"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.12::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.12::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.12/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.12/work/harfbuzz-0.9.12'

 * Messages for package x11-libs/pango-1.36.3:

 * ERROR: x11-libs/pango-1.36.3::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   The source directory '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.36.3/work/pango-1.36.3' doesn't exist

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 714:  Called __ebuild_main 'prepare'

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 955:  Called __dyn_prepare

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 369:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   		die "The source directory '${S}' doesn't exist"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-libs/pango-1.36.3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-libs/pango-1.36.3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.36.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.36.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.36.3/work/pango-1.36.3'

 * Messages for package net-wireless/bluez-5.18:

 * ERROR: net-wireless/bluez-5.18::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   The source directory '/tmp/portage/net-wireless/bluez-5.18/work/bluez-5.18' doesn't exist

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 714:  Called __ebuild_main 'prepare'

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 955:  Called __dyn_prepare

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 369:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   		die "The source directory '${S}' doesn't exist"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-wireless/bluez-5.18::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-wireless/bluez-5.18::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/net-wireless/bluez-5.18/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/net-wireless/bluez-5.18/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/net-wireless/bluez-5.18/work/bluez-5.18'

 * One or more packages are either masked or have missing dependencies:

 * 

 *   net-wireless/bluez pulled in by:

 *     (gnome-base/gvfs-1.18.3-r1::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   >=net-wireless/bluez-4.31 pulled in by:

 *     (app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.6::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   net-wireless/bluez pulled in by:

 *     (dev-libs/openobex-1.5::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   >=net-wireless/bluez-4.82 pulled in by:

 *     (net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.8::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 * The resume list contains packages that are either masked or have

 * unsatisfied dependencies. Please restart/continue the operation

 * manually, or use --skipfirst to skip the first package in the list and

 * any other packages that may be masked or have missing dependencies.

 * 

 * The following 7 packages have failed to build or install:

 * 

 *  (x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52/temp/build.log'

 *  (media-libs/mesa-10.0.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.3.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (x11-libs/glamor-0.6.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/tmp/portage/media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.12/temp/build.log'

 *  (x11-libs/pango-1.36.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.36.3/temp/build.log'

 *  (net-wireless/bluez-5.18::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/tmp/portage/net-wireless/bluez-5.18/temp/build.log'

 * 

(chroot) MagisterPc / #

----------

## saverik

```

* 

(chroot) MagisterPc / # chmod o+rw /dev/null

(chroot) MagisterPc / # emerge evince

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-text/evince-3.10.3

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * evince-3.10.3.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                           [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking evince-3.10.3.tar.xz to /tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work

>>> Source unpacked in /tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work

>>> Preparing source in /tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work/evince-3.10.3 ...

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Disabling deprecation warnings ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: evince-3.10.3/

 *   Applying portage/1.2.0 patch ...

 *   Applying sed/1.5.6 patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed/2.4.2 patch ...

 *   Applying target-nm/2.4.2 patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work/evince-3.10.3 ...

 * econf: updating evince-3.10.3/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating evince-3.10.3/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-silent-rules --disable-dependency-tracking --docdir=/usr/share/doc/evince-3.10.3 --enable-compile-warnings=minimum --disable-schemas-compile --disable-maintainer-mode --disable-gtk-doc --disable-static --disable-tests --enable-pdf --enable-comics --enable-thumbnailer --with-smclient=xsmp --with-platform=gnome --enable-dbus --disable-djvu --disable-dvi --without-keyring --enable-introspection --disable-nautilus --enable-ps --disable-t1lib --enable-tiff --disable-xps ITSTOOL=/bin/true

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether make supports nested variables... yes

checking whether UID '250' is supported by ustar format... yes

checking whether GID '250' is supported by ustar format... yes

checking how to create a ustar tar archive... gnutar

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking whether make supports nested variables... (cached) yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... no

configure: error: in `/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work/evince-3.10.3':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work/evince-3.10.3/config.log

 * ERROR: app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 2962:  Called gnome2_src_configure '--disable-static' '--disable-tests' '--enable-pdf' '--enable-comics' '--enable-thumbnailer' '--with-smclient=xsmp' '--with-platform=gnome' '--enable-dbus' '--disable-djvu' '--disable-dvi' '--without-keyring' '--enable-introspection' '--disable-nautilus' '--enable-ps' '--disable-t1lib' '--enable-tiff' '--disable-xps' 'ITSTOOL=/bin/true'

 *        environment, line 2159:  Called econf '--docdir=/usr/share/doc/evince-3.10.3' '--enable-compile-warnings=minimum' '--disable-schemas-compile' '--disable-maintainer-mode' '--disable-gtk-doc' '--disable-static' '--disable-tests' '--enable-pdf' '--enable-comics' '--enable-thumbnailer' '--with-smclient=xsmp' '--with-platform=gnome' '--enable-dbus' '--disable-djvu' '--disable-dvi' '--without-keyring' '--enable-introspection' '--disable-nautilus' '--enable-ps' '--disable-t1lib' '--enable-tiff' '--disable-xps' 'ITSTOOL=/bin/true'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  584:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work/evince-3.10.3'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work/evince-3.10.3'

>>> Failed to emerge app-text/evince-3.10.3, Log file:

>>>  '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-text/evince-3.10.3:

 * ERROR: app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 2962:  Called gnome2_src_configure '--disable-static' '--disable-tests' '--enable-pdf' '--enable-comics' '--enable-thumbnailer' '--with-smclient=xsmp' '--with-platform=gnome' '--enable-dbus' '--disable-djvu' '--disable-dvi' '--without-keyring' '--enable-introspection' '--disable-nautilus' '--enable-ps' '--disable-t1lib' '--enable-tiff' '--disable-xps' 'ITSTOOL=/bin/true'

 *        environment, line 2159:  Called econf '--docdir=/usr/share/doc/evince-3.10.3' '--enable-compile-warnings=minimum' '--disable-schemas-compile' '--disable-maintainer-mode' '--disable-gtk-doc' '--disable-static' '--disable-tests' '--enable-pdf' '--enable-comics' '--enable-thumbnailer' '--with-smclient=xsmp' '--with-platform=gnome' '--enable-dbus' '--disable-djvu' '--disable-dvi' '--without-keyring' '--enable-introspection' '--disable-nautilus' '--enable-ps' '--disable-t1lib' '--enable-tiff' '--disable-xps' 'ITSTOOL=/bin/true'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  584:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work/evince-3.10.3'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work/evince-3.10.3'

(chroot) MagisterPc / # (chroot) MagisterPc / # emerge evince

bash: syntax error near unexpected token `MagisterPc'

(chroot) MagisterPc / # Calculating dependencies... done!

e

bash: Calculating: command not found

(chroot) MagisterPc / # 

(chroot) MagisterPc / # >>> Verifying ebuild manifests

bash: syntax error near unexpected token `>'

(chroot) MagisterPc / # 

(chroot) MagisterPc / # >>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-text/evince-3.10.3

bash: syntax error near unexpected token `>'

(chroot) MagisterPc / # openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

bash: openpty: command not found

(chroot) MagisterPc / #  * evince-3.10.3.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                           [ ok ]

bash: syntax error near unexpected token `)'

(chroot) MagisterPc / # >>> Unpacking source...

bash: syntax error near unexpected token `>'

(chroot) MagisterPc / # >>> Unpacking evince-3.10.3.tar.xz to /tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work

bash: syntax error near unexpected token `>'

(chroot) MagisterPc / # >>> Source unpacked in /tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work

bash: syntax error near unexpected token `>'

(chroot) MagisterPc / # >>> Preparing source in /tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work/evince-3.10.3 ...

bash: syntax error near unexpected token `>'

(chroot) MagisterPc / #  * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

bash: bin: command not found

(chroot) MagisterPc / #  * Disabling deprecation warnings ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

bash: bin: command not found

(chroot) MagisterPc / #  * Running elibtoolize in: evince-3.10.3/

bash: bin: command not found

(chroot) MagisterPc / #  *   Applying portage/1.2.0 patch ...

bash: bin: command not found

(chroot) MagisterPc / #  *   Applying sed/1.5.6 patch ...

bash: bin: command not found

(chroot) MagisterPc / #  *   Applying as-needed/2.4.2 patch ...

bash: bin: command not found

(chroot) MagisterPc / #  *   Applying target-nm/2.4.2 patch ...

bash: bin: command not found

(chroot) MagisterPc / # >>> Source prepared.

bash: syntax error near unexpected token `>'

(chroot) MagisterPc / # >>> Configuring source in /tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work/evince-3.10.3 ...

bash: syntax error near unexpected token `>'

(chroot) MagisterPc / #  * econf: updating evince-3.10.3/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

bash: bin: command not found

(chroot) MagisterPc / #  * econf: updating evince-3.10.3/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

bash: bin: command not found

(chroot) MagisterPc / # ./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-silent-rules --disable-dependency-tracking --docdir=/usr/share/doc/evince-3.10.3 --enable-compile-warnings=minimum --disable-schemas-compile --disable-maintainer-mode --disable-gtk-doc --disable-static --disable-tests --enable-pdf --enable-comics --enable-thumbnailer --with-smclient=xsmp --with-platform=gnome --enable-dbus --disable-djvu --disable-dvi --without-keyring --enable-introspection --disable-nautilus --enable-ps --disable-t1lib --enable-tiff --disable-xps ITSTOOL=/bin/true

bash: ./configure: File o directory non esistente

(chroot) MagisterPc / # checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

bash: checking: command not found

(chroot) MagisterPc / # checking whether build environment is sane... yes

bash: checking: command not found

(chroot) MagisterPc / # checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

bash: checking: command not found

(chroot) MagisterPc / # checking for gawk... gawk

bash: checking: command not found

(chroot) MagisterPc / # checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

bash: MAKE: command not found

bash: checking: command not found

(chroot) MagisterPc / # checking whether make supports nested variables... yes

bash: checking: command not found

(chroot) MagisterPc / # checking whether UID '250' is supported by ustar format... yes

bash: checking: command not found

(chroot) MagisterPc / # checking whether GID '250' is supported by ustar format... yes

bash: checking: command not found

(chroot) MagisterPc / # checking how to create a ustar tar archive... gnutar

bash: checking: command not found

(chroot) MagisterPc / # checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

bash: checking: command not found

(chroot) MagisterPc / # checking whether make supports nested variables... (cached) yes

bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('

(chroot) MagisterPc / # checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

bash: checking: command not found

(chroot) MagisterPc / # checking whether the C compiler works... no

bash: checking: command not found

(chroot) MagisterPc / # configure: error: in `/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work/evince-3.10.3':

> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

> See `config.log' for more details

> 

> !!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

> !!! /tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work/evince-3.10.3/config.log

>  * ERROR: app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo failed (configure phase):

>  *   econf failed

>  * 

>  * Call stack:

>  *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

>  *        environment, line 2962:  Called gnome2_src_configure '--disable-static' '--disable-tests' '--enable-pdf' '--enable-comics' '--enable-thumbnailer' '--with-smclient=xsmp' '--with-platform=gnome' '--enable-dbus' '--disable-djvu' '--disable-dvi' '--without-keyring' '--enable-introspection' '--disable-nautilus' '--enable-ps' '--disable-t1lib' '--enable-tiff' '--disable-xps' 'ITSTOOL=/bin/true'

>  *        environment, line 2159:  Called econf '--docdir=/usr/share/doc/evince-3.10.3' '--enable-compile-warnings=minimum' '--disable-schemas-compile' '--disable-maintainer-mode' '--disable-gtk-doc' '--disable-static' '--disable-tests' '--enable-pdf' '--enable-comics' '--enable-thumbnailer' '--with-smclient=xsmp' '--with-platform=gnome' '--enable-dbus' '--disable-djvu' '--disable-dvi' '--without-keyring' '--enable-introspection' '--disable-nautilus' '--enable-ps' '--disable-t1lib' '--enable-tiff' '--disable-xps' 'ITSTOOL=/bin/true'

>  *   phase-he

>  * The specific snippet of code

> 

>  * 

>  * If you need support, post the output 

>  * the complete build log and the ou

>  * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/temp/build.log'.

>  * The ebuild environment file is located at '/

bash: command substitution: line 1: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `''

bash: command substitution: line 4: syntax error: unexpected end of file

bash: configure:: command not found

(chroot) MagisterPc / #  * Working directory: '

>  * S: '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work/evince-3.10.3'

> 

> >>> Failed to 

> 

> >>>  '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/temp/build.log'

> 

>  * 

> 

>  * ERROR: app-text/evince-3.10.3::gentoo failed (configure phase):

>  *   econf fai

>  * 

>  * Call stack:

>  *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

>  *        environment, line 2962:  Called gnome2_src_configure '--

bash: bin: command not found

(chroot) MagisterPc / #  *        environment, line 2159:  Called econf '--docdir=/usr/share/doc/evince-3.10.3' '--enable-compile-warnings=minimum' '--disable-schema

>  *   phase-helpers.sh, line  584:  Called

>  * The specific snippet of code:

>  *  

>  * 

>  * If you need support, post 

>  * the complete build log and the outpu

>  * The complete build log is located at

>  * The ebuild enviro

>  * Working directory: '/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-3.10.3/work/evince-3.10.3'

>  * S:

```

----------

## saverik

```

(chroot) MagisterPc / #  emerge --info 

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.10.0-sabayon x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.0-sabayon-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X2_560_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8173848 total,   5225324 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 22 May 2014 12:45:01 +0000

ld ld di GNU (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.2.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=x86_64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=x86_64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 gtk3 gzip iconv introspection ios ipv6 java jpeg lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors lock mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support radeon readline sdl session spell ss3 sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd thunar tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis webkit wifi wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USE_PYTHON="2.7"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

(chroot) MagisterPc / # 

```

Altro non mi viene in mente

----------

## sabayonino

hai risolto il problema dei permessi , però non credo che tu abbia seguito tutto il resto

```
> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables 
```

----------

## saverik

Ciao Sabayonino,

```

   

MessaggioInviato: Gio Mag 22, 2014 5:00 pm    Oggetto:

hai risolto il problema dei permessi , però non credo che tu abbia seguito tutto il resto 

Codice:

> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

```

non riesco ad afferrrare.

Precisamente cosa ho dimenticato?  :Shocked: 

Mi sembra di aver fatto tutto ...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## saverik

ho modificato il make.conf portandolo ai minimi termini ma non funziona lo stesso....

ho reinstallato il sistema da zero su altra partizione e va tutto ok...

Pero' prima di formattare il tutto vorrei capire cosa non va cosi da aiutare altri se dovesse capitare un altro caso simile.

----------

